# Uber Teams Up With Carlos Slim



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

*Uber Teams Up With Carlos Slim to Lure Riders in Mexico*

Uber Teams Up With Carlos Slim to Lure Riders in Mexico - Bloomberg

Personally I don't know why they let UBER operate anywhere


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

sparks said:


> Personally I don't know why they let UBER operate anywhere


I don't have a problem with the concept of Uber, but what I do have an issue with is Uber when and if those affiliated with it as drivers operate without the regulation required of persons and companies which operate taxi's and other public conveyances: licensing, proper insurance, background check, etc. I've recently read online forum comments from persons who've used Uber in Mexico City and those comments have been positive. Regarding the Carlos Slim tie-in: one of his companies is adding the Uber application to cellphones; not much more than that. It's not as if Slim is investing cash in Uber, etc. There are a whole bunch of businesses which team-up with the man with the money.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

sparks said:


> Personally I don't know why they let UBER operate anywhere


Wow, I support you! Imagine the gall of Uber's founders! Some smart folks get together and see a need that they could meet with new technology. Why does wanting a taxi have to be so expensive? Why is it so hit-or-miss? Let's let customers and drivers use smart phones to match up instantly. They have the nerve to set up this system in some 250 cites around the world now, with tens of thousands of customers and drivers voluntarily flocking to it. The company now has a market valuation of $41 billion, arrived at just yesterday by analysts.

We must squash this development of thousands of people around the world voluntarily joining a new service, all with tremendous enthusiasm. We must drive them back to the heavily regulated taxi cartels that exist in most cities, where the number of taxis is limited in a pact between government, which reaps huge fees, taxes, political contributions from taxi companies, and the owners, who wind up multi-millionaires with much of their wealth coming from govt-issueed taxi medallions or licenses, valued at $1 million each in NYC, before Uber, but with most licensed taxis, for example, mostly serving Manhattan only, with the other boroughs bereft of taxis.

Yes, all of we good socialists and lovers of monopoly and haters of private initiative, haters of the general public, are outraged with you at the rise of Uber. In Mexico City, I've read that Uber users love it as they can summon a safe taxi especially late at night that arrives almost instantly, with a set fare that is far cheaper than established ones, that there is no threat of being ripped off for the fare, robbed, kidnapped.

Let's all stomp this monster and go back to the old way, right, folks? Thank you for your sentiments.
,


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Yes, all of we good socialists and lovers of monopoly and haters of private initiative, haters of the general public, are outraged with you at the rise of Uber.


Feel better, now?


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Longford said:


> Feel better, now?


Well, I want action. Then I'll feel better. Can I count on you to help stomp Uber and keep the old way of taxis going?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Well, I want action. Then I'll feel better. Can I count on you to help stomp Uber and keep the old way of taxis going?


I'm going to assume that English isn't your first language, because of your odd response to sparks post and my response neither of which I recognize as a _stomp_ on Urber. 

Some readers might interpret your comments as a callous disregard for the safety and wellbeing of Uber customers who, unsuspectingly/unknowingly, summon/enter a vehicle without knowing if the vehicle is safe to ride in, the driver is or isn't a sexual predator or other type of criminal or oddball, if the driver possesses the knowledge of a city and/or the ability to drive properly, or whether the vehicle and passenger is covered by insurance in the case of a mishap. Some people suggest they prefer to live in an unregulated/anarchistic society where the rules apply to everyone but themselves. Most people understand and appreciate why protections should be in place when someone uses the public way for commercial purposes.

There are discussions, world-wide, regardng the regulation of the car services such as Uber (which isn't the only one). These companies aren't going to go away and I believe that, ultimately, their development/presence will be good for people using taxi/private car services. 

Get a grip on the anger. It's being mis-directed.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Anger?

Yes, English is my fourth language, which is why my posts were unintelligible to you. Is most unencouraging that my English lacks such precision as yours that you know that customers in 250 cities where Uber operates all live in fear. I know this too. It is the customers who demand that Uber be investigated, right? All those tens of thousands of customers, not people who, how you say in English, they has their noses knocked out of joint, yes?

Myself, begging your pardon for having the termerity to raise this. In reading newspapers in the gibberish we dare call a language, I see only owners of taxi companies and government bureaucrats questioning Uber, raising complaints about Uber. I see only more and more customers and drivers joining every day in what you say, they think is their free right to do so. How absurd is that?

I wonder, why is a member of an expat forum bashing Uber, excuse me if "bashing" not correct word? It, how you say, doesn't compute. Ho-ho-ho.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Maybe I'm wrong but seems like too many opportunities for abuse .... especially having proper insurance for paying customers, auto condition, driver ID and background.

I used to own 3 Yellow Cabs in Seattle and we worked our butts off for the money. I guess when you don't pay 20k+ for a city licence, Union dues, outrageous insurance, computer dispatch a chauffeurs licence, etc ..... you can cut rates


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

If they had UBER TAXI plastered all over the side of the car with a number ..... maybe

I think Masomenos just likes to sound like Hound Dog in one of his pissy moods


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> I wonder, why is a member of an expat forum bashing Uber, excuse me if "bashing" not correct word? It, how you say, doesn't compute.


Even when living in Mexico, an expat doesn't lose his/her ability to think or have opinions.  This forum sees a wide-variety of interests expressed. Uber is present in Mexico, so I don't know why someone would think it inappropriate to comment on. For. Against. Neutral. We don't want to talk about crime, protests, immigration issues ... all of the time, do we?  So, what's your connection to Uber, that would cause you to _rise up_ and lead the charge with banner in hand?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Anger?
> 
> Yes, English is my fourth language, which is why my posts were unintelligible to you.


If English is your fourth language, I am impressed. I thought your post on Uber was wonderful satire/sarcasm. That is difficult enough to do in your first language let alone in your fourth.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Longford said:


> Even when living in Mexico, an expat doesn't lose his/her ability to think or have opinions.  This forum sees a wide-variety of interests expressed. Uber is present in Mexico, so I don't know why someone would think it inappropriate to comment on. For. Against. Neutral. We don't want to talk about crime, protests, immigration issues ... all of the time, do we?  So, what's your connection to Uber, that would cause you to _rise up_ and lead the charge with banner in hand?


I've got absolutely nothing to do with Uber. I sure wish I did! As I said, the investor analysts boosted its valuation yesterday to $41 billion. News stories gave the names of a few old-time brick & mortar companies that analysts say are worth less, including at least one major airline. Name escapes me now. Early employees who were penniless five years ago and were paid with stock options are now worth tens of millions of dollars each.

By the way, Uber has a minimum blanket $1 million insurance policy that would cover any individual claim. That is, its insurance policy is $1 million per claim.

What's humorous is that this service has exploded worldwide, from the bottom up, from tens of thousands of people voluntarily joining it either as customers or drivers, and some people are treating is as if it's some suspicious, malicious, evil force being imposed from above. And as I said, the only vocal opponents of Uber that I've seen are govt bureaucrats and taxi monopolists. Regular taxi drivers are defecting all over the world from "regular" taxi companies to Uber. Customers love it. People in cities without the service are clamoring for it. That's why Uber borrowed $1.5 billion more this week, to meet just a fraction of that demand, but which shot its value up to $41 billion.

Who knows whether they can succeed, whether a better competitor will come along, a Facebook to smash MySpace. As I recall, Rupert Murdoch paid about $10 billion for MySpace, only to jettison it a few years later for a few million to its original creators.

It just mystifies why a few folks would harrumph and scowl, I guess the expatforum version of "Get off of my lawn!"

From the tenor of many comments on other subjects, I thought most people would reflexively applaud the guy going up against the vested interests. But I was very, very wrong, and I freely admit it. Only about the 1.6 millionth time, so that's not bad.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> It just mystifies why a few folks would harrumph and scowl, I guess the expatforum version of "Get off of my lawn!"


I hope Uber and other like businesses succeed, because in addition to providing new services its presence will cause change to the existing regulated taxi industry in the USA. For Mexico? Time will tell, also. 

Start-ups/developing companies typically experience initial challenges for one reason or another. Regulation of that service will definately come and Uber will find ways to work with the varous regulatory entities. 

Not all is roses for Uber, however. Though you can locate laudatory reports about Uber in the media there are many negative ones as well ... including from people driving under the Uber banner. 

As you say, it's a large worldwide enterprise now and isn't going away. It will have to further refine it's operations to assure the customer base and its drivers that the abuses, where they exists, can be appropriately managed. 

If anybody has _scowled_ in this discussion ... I think it's pretty clear that it's been you. :spider:

Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Longford said:


> I hope Uber and other like businesses succeed, because in addition to providing new services its presence will cause change to the existing regulated taxi industry in the USA. For Mexico? Time will tell, also.
> 
> Start-ups/developing companies typically experience initial challenges for one reason or another. Regulation of that service will definately come and Uber will find ways to work with the varous regulatory entities.
> 
> ...


Scowl, scowl. Now I know how to win. I'm NOT going to have a good weekend, so there!


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

TundraGreen said:


> If English is your fourth language, I am impressed. I thought your post on Uber was wonderful satire/sarcasm. That is difficult enough to do in your first language let alone in your fourth.


Thanks. I thought that was clear, and so was mystified by the fulminations that my anger was boiling over. I've been giggling, giddy all afternoon, all plans completed for my return to Mexico next week. I'm ready to kiss everyone on the board.


----------



## Jolga (Jun 5, 2012)

Meritorious-MasoMenos

Good, clear. concise satire. Jonathan Swift would have been proud of you! For those of you not sure what good satire is, take a look at "A Modest Proposal" It's a great read!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Satire? Reads more like trolling. :amen:


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

> Representatives of 10,000 Mexico City taxi drivers have brought an illegal transportation complaint against the owners of the smartphone applications Uber and Cabify and this capital's mobility secretary.
> 
> The taxi drivers say authorities have failed to enforce existing regulations for years and have allowed Uber, which has operated in Mexico City since August 2013, to violate the current Mobility Law.
> 
> That law's Article 258 states that companies commit the crime of "illegal passenger or cargo transport" when they use vehicles lacking "a concession or permit issued by the (Mobility) Secretariat for those purposes."


Click here, to read the article in its entirety.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Latin American Herald Tribune - Mexico Taxi Drivers File Complaint over Uber, Cabify Apps


----------



## Cristobal (Nov 25, 2014)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Anger?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must have overlooked this one. Uber banned in Dehli after rape.

BBC News - Uber banned in Delhi over taxi driver 'rape'

"Uber, which is growing in popularity in India, has been accused of failing to conduct adequate checks on its drivers."


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Cristobal said:


> You must have overlooked this one. Uber banned in Dehli after rape.
> 
> BBC News - Uber banned in Delhi over taxi driver 'rape'
> 
> "Uber, which is growing in popularity in India, has been accused of failing to conduct adequate checks on its drivers."


Ah well, if you knew anything about India (try googling India and rape), you'd know that this comes from a vile problem for Indians, not Uber. It's almost hysterical to think about Indian gov't thinking it could solve its rampant rape problem by banning Uber.


----------



## Cristobal (Nov 25, 2014)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Ah well, if you knew anything about India (try googling India and rape), you'd know that this comes from a vile problem for Indians, not Uber. It's almost hysterical to think about Indian gov't thinking it could solve its rampant rape problem by banning Uber.


You seem like a very sarcastic person who for some reason makes multiple assumptions from very little information.

My link simply showed that there are, contrary to your prior post, negatives written about Uber. To take that and assume I am ignorant about India or that the Indian government thinks banning Uber will solve a rape problem is more than a long stretch of your imagination.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

A couple of examples of why some are pushing to have Uber adhere to new or existing regulations the company's and/or its affiliates may now be skirting/ignoring:



> Private car services are popular among women who want to stay safe, but reports allege sexual harassment by drivers. Is it time to rethink services like Uber?


Click here, to read more.



> Surge pricing, litigation, and subprime loans…oh my, Uber! Between a lawsuit over its labor practices, extremely expensive fares during Halloween, and now a controversy over its financing program, it seems like Uber can’t shift itself out of its troubled gear. ... Past customers have argued they felt victimized by the company’s “surge pricing” practice, especially this past Halloween. On very busy nights, when demand for rides is expected to be high, Uber charges a higher rate.


Click here, to read more.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Cristobal said:


> You seem like a very sarcastic person who for some reason makes multiple assumptions from very little information.
> 
> My link simply showed that there are, contrary to your prior post, negatives written about Uber. To take that and assume I am ignorant about India or that the Indian government thinks banning Uber will solve a rape problem is more than a long stretch of your imagination.


Who ever said Uber was perfect? I have nothing to do with this company. Have you ever considered the idea that some, especially govt officials, are attacking Uber because they fear it and can't control it or tax it, and they'll leap at any negative report?

Also, if you know anything about India, you'll know it's been plagued by men traveling in taxis who cruise at night to pick up and rape girls, often killing them. This little fun and games activity has been going on for decades. It's a national scandal to parts of Indian society (some sectors don't see the problem), and you don't see Indian officials doing anything to normal taxi service, do you? Therefore, don't you think they're just grasping at something to attack Uber?


----------



## Cristobal (Nov 25, 2014)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Who ever said Uber was perfect? I have nothing to do with this company. Have you ever considered the idea that some, especially govt officials, are attacking Uber because they fear it and can't control it or tax it, and they'll leap at any negative report?
> 
> Also, if you know anything about India, you'll know it's been plagued by men traveling in taxis who cruise at night to pick up and rape girls, often killing them. This little fun and games activity has been going on for decades. It's a national scandal to parts of Indian society (some sectors don't see the problem), and you don't see Indian officials doing anything to normal taxi service, do you? Therefore, don't you think they're just grasping at something to attack Uber?


Why would I consider any of what you mention? I simply posted a link to an article that contradicted your statement. I have not offered any opinions on Uber, good or bad. I could care less whether it sinks or swims.

As far as India is concerned I have made numerous trips to the country. I worked with the World Food Program USA in logistics to improve the cargo handling and storage of grain shipments, (commonly referred to "handshake cargo") to India, Sri Lanka, Pakistan, Bangladesh and Egypt. Mumbai, Madras, Cochin, Paradip, Kandla, Colombo, Trincamalee, Chittagong, Chandla. Karachi, Port Said to name a few places I spent time.


----------



## Jolga (Jun 5, 2012)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Who ever said Uber was perfect? I have nothing to do with this company. Have you ever considered the idea that some, especially govt officials, are attacking Uber because they fear it and can't control it or tax it, and they'll leap at any negative report?
> 
> Also, if you know anything about India, you'll know it's been plagued by men traveling in taxis who cruise at night to pick up and rape girls, often killing them. This little fun and games activity has been going on for decades. It's a national scandal to parts of Indian society (some sectors don't see the problem), and you don't see Indian officials doing anything to normal taxi service, do you? Therefore, don't you think they're just grasping at something to attack Uber?


(Sigh) Oh well, 99% of the threads on this board are, high level, courteous discussions of relevant Mexican subjects. However, once in a while, we get a thread that is just born under a bad moon.:noidea:

I am not a moderator, nor do I aspire to ever be one, so in my group of one, I am shutting this puppy down. I am stopping notifications on this thread and will be reading and participating in the many other varied threads on this board. 

And you know what's interesting, the people who just can't seem to get along here will be fine in other threads. There's just something about this one that's toxic. Possibly some little researched aspect of human psychology that's at play here.

So see you on the other side of the rainbow guys.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Ah well, if you knew anything about India (try googling India and rape), you'd know that this comes from a vile problem for Indians, not Uber. It's almost hysterical to think about Indian gov't thinking it could solve its rampant rape problem by banning Uber.


From what I've read about this horrible incident, it turns out that this particular Uber driver had a criminal record involving attacks on women, which Uber didn't know about because 



> Although Uber has marketed itself as a safe way to travel, the company does not conduct criminal background checks on the drivers it uses in India.


http://takingnote.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/12/08/ubers-lax-screening-in-india/?module=Search&mabReward=relbias%3Ar%2C{%221%22%3A%22RI%3A6%22}&_r=0

None of the articles I've read about this story said that the government thinks it can solve India's endemic rape problem by banning Uber.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Jolga said:


> ... discussions of relevant Mexican subjects. However, once in a while, we get a thread that is just born under a bad moon.


I don't know if you're questioning the relevancy of discussing Uber, on a Mexico-specific forum .. or not. But if you are, I will say that Uber operates in Mexico and, IMO, discussing Uber is an appropriate topic. Drawing attention to personal attacks/insults on the other hand does, IMO, fall within that definition of "toxic". Some issues obviously draw more heated/impassioned response than others, and, yes, if witnessing some of the latter is distasteful ... _moving on_ to the next discussion can be the best remedy for that. The Full Moon was last week. Maybe some of what you draw attention to is due to just a "Half Moon"


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Longford said:


> Even when living in Mexico, an expat doesn't lose his/her ability to think or have opinions.  This forum sees a wide-variety of interests expressed. Uber is present in Mexico, so I don't know why someone would think it inappropriate to comment on. For. Against. Neutral. We don't want to talk about crime, protests, immigration issues ... all of the time, do we?  So, what's your connection to Uber, that would cause you to _rise up_ and lead the charge with banner in hand?


The silliest remark you keep repeating is that I'm somehow angry. This is all a hoot, as I see it that all of you Uber bashers are the angry ones. As I said back then, full of "Get off of my grass" anger. You also dredged up a satiric remark from last week, and you still can't see what that meant, with you taking it seriously, outraged by it. 

"Originally Posted by Meritorious-MasoMenos View Post
I wonder, why is a member of an expat forum bashing Uber, excuse me if "bashing" not correct word? It, how you say, doesn't compute."

Last week is the Dark Ages in the posting world, isn't it?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

For some reason, this thread seems to have a lot of unpleasantness in it. I am closing it for that reason. If people want to continue to discuss Uber and Mexico, I suggest starting cleanly with a new thread.


----------

